# BPC157



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Has anyone got any experience of this peptide for healing injuries. I'm currently using it now. Been on it for about a week, and was just wondering how much you use, and for how long does it need to be taken to heal injuries. Definitely feel like it's helping my shoulder injury slightly atm, but guess you'll probably need to take a few bottles of it to get full healing effects???


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Chances are most of the dosage amounts/lengths to use will be based on http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20225319



> *Abstract*
> 
> We improved medial collateral ligament (MCL) healing throughout 90 days after surgical transection. We introduced intraperitoneal, per-oral (in drinking water) and topical (thin cream layer) peptide therapy always given alone, without a carrier. Previously, as an effective peptide therapy, stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, an anti-ulcer peptide effective in inflammatory bowel disease therapy (PL 14736)) particularly improved healing of transected tendon and muscle and wound healing effect including the expression of the early growth response 1 (egr-1) gene. After MCL transection BPC 157 was effective in rats when given once daily intraperitoneally (10 microg or 10 ng/kg) or locally as a thin layer (1.0 microg dissolved in distilled water/g commercial neutral cream) at the site of injury, first application 30 min after surgery and the final application 24 h before sacrifice. Likewise, BPC 157 was effective given per-orally (0.16 microg/ml in the drinking water (12 ml/day/rat)) until sacrifice. Commonly, BPC 157 microg-ng-rats exhibited consistent functional, biomechanical, macroscopic and histological healing improvements. Thus, we suggest BPC 157 improved healing of acute ligament injuries in further ligament therapy.


So 10 nanograms per kg was the dosing in the study. Depending on the seriousness of the injury will depend on the length of usage needed and you will also need to consider rest/recovery and won't just be able to inject and then a few days later go back to lifting your usual weight.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

essentially you use it as long as needed to recover, its not a magic bullet you cannot just inject and carry on as you have been, you are injured so you need to use this peptide alongside a injury recover protocol.....

i find 350mcg twice a day to be a good starting point


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's. I know obv you can't expect miracles with it, and it'll take some time for it to work. Was just wondering what people's experiences were with it.

Pscarb, what's 350mcg in iu's?? I've been using 10 iu's twice a day. How much does that work out in mcg's?? Thanks mate.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

ThePhenom said:


> Thanks for the reply's. I know obv you can't expect miracles with it, and it'll take some time for it to work. Was just wondering what people's experiences were with it.
> 
> Pscarb, what's 350mcg in iu's?? I've been using 10 iu's twice a day. How much does that work out in mcg's?? Thanks mate.


how many mcg per iu will depend how much solution you used to mix with the original powder..

Hard to say how much it helped but I do think it did. I'm 5 weeks post surgery from having my pec re-attached and the pec feels solid though I'm not touching weights for a while yet. I was also using hgh and tb500 for recovery but I do think bpc157 did help


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

hardgain said:


> how many mcg per iu will depend how much solution you used to mix with the original powder..
> 
> Hard to say how much it helped but I do think it did. I'm 5 weeks post surgery from having my pec re-attached and the pec feels solid though I'm not touching weights for a while yet. I was also using hgh and tb500 for recovery but I do think bpc157 did help


Ok, thanks Hardgain. I filled the bottle up with bac water, but there was still a lot of bac water left when the bottle of powder filled up to the top if that makes sense. I've still got about just over half a bottle of bac water left. and just a little bit of solution left in the powdered bpc bottle after injecting it twice a day for just over a week now??


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

To work out dosing mate you need to measure how much bac water your putting into the vial with the powder. My bpc157 was a 5mg vial.. So 2ml of bac water mixed with the powder gives me 2000 units total. Making 250mcg per 10iu on a syringe if that makes sense.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh right. Well I got a 5 mg vial of bpc and a 10ml vial of bac water and put as much bac water into the bpc vial as I could til it filled up to the top.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ThePhenom said:


> Oh right. Well I got a 5 mg vial of bpc and a 10ml vial of bac water and put as much bac water into the bpc vial as I could til it filled up to the top.


that does not tell us how much you used and without knowing this no one can tell you what 10iu gives you in MCG, i use 1ml with 5mg vial so for me 10iu is 500mcg


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> essentially you use it as long as needed to recover, its not a magic bullet you cannot just inject and carry on as you have been, you are injured so you need to use this peptide alongside a injury recover protocol.....
> 
> i find 350mcg twice a day to be a good starting point


I have two injuries a shoulder impingement and a MPLF Tear (might be rupture but couldnt tell on MRI this has severe trauma all around the area also).

I have my shoulder covered by private healthcare but I was thinking of trying the BPC157 out on it before i try on my knee (I will definitely wait till after surgery for bpc157 in knee).

My question is dose/protocol wise would you try for shoulder and also is this stuff actually any good?

I am hoping it is as good as i have read as I am hoping to be fit and mobile again soon!

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> that does not tell us how much you used and without knowing this no one can tell you what 10iu gives you in MCG, i use 1ml with 5mg vial so for me 10iu is 500mcg


Well how do I work out how much to put in it then.... When I first had the two bottles, how should I have done it. I can only draw out a certain amount of bac water and squirt it into the powder vial. I don't understand. Surely all u can do is shoot the bac water into the powdered vial and then draw out 10 iu's on the slin pin?? Or am I doing it wrong mate??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> I have two injuries a shoulder impingement and a MPLF Tear (might be rupture but couldnt tell on MRI this has severe trauma all around the area also).
> 
> I have my shoulder covered by private healthcare but I was thinking of trying the BPC157 out on it before i try on my knee (I will definitely wait till after surgery for bpc157 in knee).
> 
> ...


i find 350mcg per day for the first 2 weeks then 250mcg a day is a good protocol that worked well for me and yes it is a good peptide



ThePhenom said:


> Well how do I work out how much to put in it then.... When I first had the two bottles, how should I have done it. I can only draw out a certain amount of bac water and squirt it into the powder vial. I don't understand. Surely all u can do is shoot the bac water into the powdered vial and then draw out 10 iu's on the slin pin?? Or am I doing it wrong mate??


you should of measured how much Bac water you put in the vial, if your vial is 5mg then putting 1ml of Bac water in there would mean each 10iu on an insulin pin would give you 500mcg, as i said unless you know how much you put in the vial you cannot work out dosing.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i find 350mcg per day for the first 2 weeks then 250mcg a day is a good protocol that worked well for me and yes it is a good peptide
> 
> you should of measured how much Bac water you put in the vial, if your vial is 5mg then putting 1ml of Bac water in there would mean each 10iu on an insulin pin would give you 500mcg, as i said unless you know how much you put in the vial you cannot work out dosing.


thank you mate I'll give it a go got some toms peps coming


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Keep us updated


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Any updates on this guys?

it is essentially the same as tb500?

above is mentioned 350mcg a day for 2 weeks and then 250mcg per day for a few weeks? is that 350mcg TWICE a day or one a day? and after that is it 250mcg TWICE a day or once?

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BPC157 and TB500 are two different compounds they are not the same, BP repairs ligaments and Tendons where TB reduces inflammation


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks again, can you confirm if the dosage you mentioned is once or twice a day please bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as stated



Quote said:


> i find 350mcg *per day* for the first 2 weeks then 250mcg *a day* is a good protocol that worked well for me and yes it is a good peptide


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i find 350mcg twice a day to be a good starting point


ok perfect thanks bud, it was your earlier comment above that threw me sorry. thanks for confirming.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my answers are determined by the questions i get asked........

i am sure by the time you get around to getting this peptide and deciding what dose to use there will be another peptide released 

buy the peptide use 350mcg per day and see how it goes if it does not give you the results you need then use more if you get the required results quickly then maybe you can use less next time.......


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Perfect, thanks again mate really appreciate u taking the time to reply


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

i tore my bicep in june and used both tb500 and bcp157, the combination had me back training in less than half the time of my previous bicep tear


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to hear. How long did u use for?

am i right thinking a 5mg vial mixed with 2ml water = 2ticks on the 1ML pin is 100mcg?

so 6.5 ticks = 350mcg?

ordering a bottle from pure peptides tomorrow. Im calculating 300mcg a day for 1 week then 200mcg a day for 2 weeks = 4,900mcg. Will be perfect for the 5mg vial


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

As @Baggy said, i'm going to order one now. give it a bash as you said. Any possible danger or side effects? Cant really find much to be honest. Got a bad shoulder at the moment. Should speed it up. See how it goes towards the back end of 1 vial.


----------

